# 450L rescape



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all

here the latest version of my 450L :
http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2684qg7.jpg

and I decided to remake it, so here the new version, it need to grow but I prefer this one, and you ?

description:
450L / 118G -> 150*50*60
lighting : 8*36W T8 (3 aquastar + 5 biolux)
heating : 2*300W (left / right)
filtration : fluval 404 (1100L/h) + 1100L/h
co2 : 60 bubbles / min
fertilization : french fertilization (iron + oligo-elements)













Any comments, advices, or other ? ^^


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Very beautiful! I love the composition and compact sortings of plants. I'm sure that definitely takes a patient and talented hand. Maybe let the Rotala (? is that what that is?) in the center background grow a little taller to tie the sloping feel together.

Really awesome. I bet the fish love it.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

By the way, hideki, I took a look at your blog... what a treat! Beautiful photography, beautiful aquascapes, beautiful fish (the German Blue Blushing angel and Discrossus especially)

You're really good at this!


----------



## jerome63770 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Hideki !

Nothing to say this time again... only Good Job !


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

waoooow thank you a lot !!  

I'm glad that you appreciate my tank and my blog  
In few days, my website will open ^^

For the plants, it's rotala rotundifolia in the middle, I would let it grow a little, and eusteralis stellata at its right, and ludwigia inclinata at its left ...


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all,

I have enlarge the right and left side, the tank looks better in this way I think, and you ?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I like that. A very subtle change, yet it accomplishes a lot. Everything seems much more natural!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thank you for your comment 

Here a little new again, a friend give me some plants, so I put them in this tank
You can see Juncus Repens on the left side, and limnophila aromatica (at the left of the rotala rotundifolia, it need to grow !)











Is it better ?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all,

a little new, plants are growing quietly ... I think in one month this tank could be finish


----------



## Amsterdam (Sep 17, 2006)

I have to admit that i am realy impressed by this "French" school.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> I have to admit that i am realy impressed by this "French" school.


If you want to see all the tanks made by Hideki, come to this web site :
http://www.paysages-aquatiques.com/inc.php?page=/galeries/vuemembre&membre=hideki

(we also can see some aquascapes of others frenchs ...  ).


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all ^^
here a little new of this tank 















a gift :
http://hidekisam.free.fr/video_450L.AVI


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

well ballanced and groomed tank there is allot going on in the plant selection in the center but it all harmonizes well together. I would give it a 7 out of 10 which is really good.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

waow thank you ^^

here some pictures, like a final shoot of this tank, without accessories





















what do you think about this tank ?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I must have, Hideki, Kookaburra, ALL of you on that website are amazingly talented. I love how the tanks and aquascapes on that site all demonstrate that they are not afraid to be daring with color. I think the "French style" is something I really gravitate to.

Hideki, I love the recent version of your tank. But, I also love it when it's grown out as well. All in all, I think this is a wonderfully executed and original design. Good work!!


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

beautiful tank! rayer: 

Is that HM in the bottom pic of your last post? looks great where you've got it in the scape. & I can't wait until my rotala starts to get that red colour under my new lights...

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thank you all for you comment !! I'm really glad that my tank be pleasant for you

@andrew : yes it's HM on the last pic


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice layout, I love the look of your tank, plants look very healthy and water is nice and clear.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all,

a little new from this tank, I think it is now finalished !! wow !!


----------

